
A non-programming recursion explanation  - rayvega
http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=477013
======
jimfl
That implementation had no exit conditions on the recursion, so after the
child fell asleep, my computer went to sleep.

~~~
slmbrhrt
It appears that the exit condition is that you're a little weasel, or your mom
finishes the story.

Clearly, the original mom could have optimized by telling a story about a
little weasel that couldn't get to sleep.

------
Gonsalu
... except that's not recursion.

~~~
metellus
No, but it does a good job of explaining the "flow" of a recursive function.
It's like doing a manual trace of factorial(4) without needing to know about
coding.

